# Help w/ Nikon Speed light SB-600 (keeps repeating flash)



## lookhartphotography (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not sure what happened but my flash keeps doing a flash. I have changed the settings on my D300 (at least i think i have) and I have tried to figure it out on the actual flash but i can't get it back to just the good old single flash. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 18, 2009)

eww....


sounds like red eye reduction..... should be in the menu somewhere in the flash section..... kill it...


----------



## lookhartphotography (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help, got it all figured out now. Thanks


----------

